# Extracting audio from youtube videos in Linux- Solution



## crazy pyro (Jul 31, 2009)

Right, having spent the last few hours looking for a way to download some songs off youtube (damned impossible to find a CD with them on, just as hard to find a torrent) I found that every single website seemed to be overly eager to jump into the terminal and use ffmpeg or whatever, not one of these methods worked.
Turns out their eagerness to jump into the terminal made them miss something rather obvious:
www.listentoyoutube.com
That site lets you take just the audio out of the videos, why the hell every site that provides a method of doing this needs to jump into the terminal I don't know but for this reason they get a .
That's the end of a RIGHT pain in the arse problem.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2009)

You can do it with this site to.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 31, 2009)

This is sort of to serve as a heads up to anyone who has as dodgy search criteria as myself (didn't realise there were websites that did this, I thought listen to youtube was a windows app).


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2009)

I think you can dl yt videos direct with the page source code not sure bout audio though.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 31, 2009)

It's easy as pie to download the videos, ENDLESS apps for that! I'm now sticking with this method, it works and is quick, no buggering round with Pytube or anything else.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 31, 2009)

Just use the Flashgot Firefox extension to download the .flv file, and play it with VLC.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 31, 2009)

And real player has this capability, although I hate that POS anyway


----------



## btarunr (Jul 31, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> And real player has this capability, although I hate that POS anyway



I don't think Real Player Linux has that browser extension. Real Player Linux is severely crippled compared to the Windows version.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 31, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Just use the Flashgot Firefox extension to download the .flv file, and play it with VLC.



You then get it on your iPod/ MP3 player how? Meh, it's a lot easier to do it via a website which was the point of this post for the next poor sod who wants to do this and has a bad grasp of search criteria.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 31, 2009)

source audio --> youtube AAC --> 60kbps MP3
That's double raping the audio.

Proper way to do this is to download the video from Youtube with something like Video DownloaHelper or Yousabletubefix, every video will at least have a mp4 version which contains 128kbps stereo AAC audio.
Then demux the file with tools like AVIdemux to get the audio. note that the resulting file will need a container.


edit: Jesus Christ that site even downsampled it to 22khz!


----------

